# When bullying goes wrong!



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahaha! Who went back in time and video recorded me in 7th grade?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2011)

And that is how you deal with the "bully issue." None of that "No bullying zone" shit. That just teaches children to spineless.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2011)

HaHA!! He definitely got what he deserved.


----------



## mp340 (Mar 14, 2011)

That was awesome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 14, 2011)

Little shit.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And that is how you deal with the "bully issue." None of that "No bullying zone" shit. That just teaches children to spineless.



For those who can, it is the best route. That boy in that video looks just freaking like me when I was his age. I had the same build, style of cloths, and even haircut. I was friendly and passive, also. It only took one or two instances of having to throw some little punk for people to leave me alone.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2011)

*New Link Here*

Jewtube yanked the video but here it is:

Deadspin, Sports News without Access, Favor, or Discretion


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 14, 2011)

I f-ing hate bullies. Too bad the kid didn't pile drive him into the ground and he had to wear a halo for a couple of months. that will learn him.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Jewtube yanked the video but here it is:
> 
> Deadspin, Sports News without Access, Favor, or Discretion


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome. thanks for posting that Prince it was gone when i looked. 

& now i know why DGG seems to have disappeared today.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh yes, that was beautiful. That kid knew how to simplify things! That was some Barbarian power right there.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

What the fuck? I thought the kid that was 100 pounds more was going to be the bully haha that was just a bad idea.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2011)

YYEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!! awesome freaking video


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## phosphor (Mar 14, 2011)

Big pimpin, you just made my day. Justice served with a bodyslam. Fvcking classic!

What happened to the good ole days when your dad would tell you to go whip the kids ass and send a real message. Now kids have to go tattle and kids gets suspended for sending a mean facebook message. CYBER BULLYING! OH NOES! Pathetic. Whup his ass, plain and simple.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Big pimpin, you just made my day. Justice served with a bodyslam. Fvcking classic!
> 
> What happened to the good ole days when your dad would tell you to go whip the kids ass and send a real message. Now kids have to go tattle and kids gets suspended for sending a mean facebook message. CYBER BULLYING! OH NOES! Pathetic. Whup his ass, plain and simple.




When I was 5 or 6yo my dad bought boxing gloves and would "box" with me a couple times a week.  Well I was probably 6yo and the kid down the street pissed me off so I went home and told my dad what happened and he said why don't you kick his ass?  I said I am, I just came home to get my boxing gloves.  He just laughed and said that's not what they're for.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL, did you kick his ass?


----------



## ROID (Mar 14, 2011)

It says the kid got suspended for defending himself.

He should have broke that little fuckers legs.

I used to be stupid and picked on a guy a lot bigger than me. One day he grabbed me by the throat and slammed me against the wall. Lesson learned. I never fucked with him again.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> LOL, did you kick his ass?



Yeah, made his face bleed somehow then his mom came bitching to my dad.  My dad thought it was funny until my mom came home that night.    I remember my mom yelling some shit about are you training him to go prison or some shit.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2011)

How do get your ass kicked, volume 1






YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 14, 2011)

That little bitch got what he had coming.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

Gawker — Today's gossip is tomorrow's news



> Jeff Neumann ??? When 15-year-old Casey Heynes finally snapped and fought back against his tormenter at school, a cell phone video of the incident turned Casey into a global phenomenon. In this interview with Australia's A Current Affair, Casey talks about how he'd contemplated suicide a year ago, before he finally "snapped." The interviewer asks Casey if he thought he had overreacted by body slamming his bully, and Casey simply replies, "No."








YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## donkc29 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

I See...


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2011)

Did anything permanent happen to the bully?  Looked like he got slammed right on his head.  Just curious.  I don't like to see any violence like that but it's gonna happen.  I didn't really care until I had a son of my own.  I just hope I can raise him to avoid situations like these.  We were all young once.  We have all tried to impress our friends.  And we all thought we knew everything when we really didn't know anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Did anything permanent happen to the bully?  .



The video I posted explains a bit.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube Video











The Bully's mother is asking Casey(the fat kid) to apologies...wtf


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2011)

i hear he had just gotten a bottle of Anabolic Matrix RX the day before.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

The mother should also be slammed...pile driven on a cement floor instead.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 20, 2011)

Massive props to the kid.  He has nothing to apologize for.  That short little shit will not be fucking with Casey again - problem solved.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is that little fuck


----------



## ROID (Mar 21, 2011)

I would sue the school and that little punk bitch's parents for emotional distress


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2011)

That little shit punched him in the face and then started dancing around like he was tough shit, he deserved to get slammed especially for picking on a kid much larger than him.  I like how he just walks off afterwards, way to be the bigger man Casey(not just size wise).

I never had anyone physically bully me, I had fights that started from someone mistaking me for being weak, especially in Middle School when I was in my Aikido/Zen era.  At lunch I would eat with my football buddies then wander off to read or meditate alone under a tree.  That made me an enigma so every once in a while some punk would try to disturb me, they'd throw a football at me or kick dirt at me and I'd get up and walk away until one day a kid punched me in back of the head I turned and he swung again but I grabbed his fist and twisted him into the dirt, just held him there until one of the lunch monitor teachers came, I let go and she sent just him to the principal cause she had seen me only defend myself.  I dealt with a lot of verbal abuse though, only because I have never gave a fuck about what people say about me....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont condone violence but the kid did the right thing he defended himself he ended it and walked away.


----------

